# New to me [emoji4]



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

Today I picked up an '80 Dasher wagon. It's a gas motor, automatic, brown with tan interior, 52k on the odometer. Block is cracked, but I'll be replacing the engine, and getting this rust-free, bone-stock car back on the road where it belongs 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tornadoredcabby (Feb 14, 2002)

Very nice find!


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

tornadoredcabby said:


> Very nice find!


Thanks! Looking forward to driving it down the road 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Dude, that is awesome! 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

cuppie said:


> Dude, that is awesome!


Thanks! So looking forward to digging into it 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tornadoredcabby (Feb 14, 2002)

I have a 1.8 block you can have cheap if you want? You pull, and car is getting crushed very soon. 150k from an 89 cabby. Was a factory rebuild.


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

tornadoredcabby said:


> I have a 1.8 block you can have cheap if you want? You pull, and car is getting crushed very soon. 150k from an 89 cabby. Was a factory rebuild.


Thank you for the offer, but I already have a 1.8 with 65k on it to put in the Dasher


----------



## tornadoredcabby (Feb 14, 2002)

Sounds good, thats like just broken in. More pics of that beauty please.


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

tornadoredcabby said:


> Sounds good, thats like just broken in. More pics of that beauty please.


Pics are on my Flickr album. I'll post more as I progress with it


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

vwsportruck said:


> Pics are on my Flickr album. I'll post more as I progress with it


After scrubbing 5 yrs of dirt off the outside, it was time to work on cleaning up the inside. Mice had at one time made a home (or at least a bathroom) of the inside. Vacuumed up interior & wiped down with disinfectant. Pulled the seats out and shampooed/deodorized the carpets and seats. Did another deeper cleaning of all surfaces and the inside looks great. Front seats still need a little work, but overall it's coming along well. Soon I'll get started on yanking the motor out









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tornadoredcabby (Feb 14, 2002)

Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

[SUB][/SUB]
Started in last night after work on taking things apart/off, labeling/reference pics to pull the motor. Also took the plastic rain tray out so I could vacuum out acorns & debris from the mice. Removed the basked for the blower motor to clean in there too, as it REALLY needed it


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

Underside is SOLID. Took some pics since I was draining the fluids.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## catnmouse (Aug 15, 2014)

Looks great! We picked up a 78 earlier this year and are still fine tuning the engine. Took the exhaust off today since it was rattling from the inside  Can't wait to see the progress!


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

catnmouse said:


> Looks great! We picked up a 78 earlier this year and are still fine tuning the engine. Took the exhaust off today since it was rattling from the inside  Can't wait to see the progress!


Thanks! I'm going to have to replace the exhaust on this one, too. Most of it well worn out - many for holes and heat tape on the exhaust. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

Christmas goodies! H4's & floor mats ☺









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

vwsportruck said:


> Christmas goodies! H4's & floor mats ☺
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been busy with work, but finally had some time to work on this. Engine is almost out - 1 stripped nut for exhaust manifold to downpipe holding me up then can undo from trans and undo motor mounts, and it'll be out.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

And the engine is out ☺

Would have been out yesterday, but the gas tank decided to give way, so spent the available time removing it, cleaning up, ventilation, and dropping it at a shop for repair. They will essentially rhino-line inside & out. Works well - Did this on my Sportruck about 7 yrs ago.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

Old engine torn down for Dasher-specific parts, and tearing down the donor to receive them and freshen the rest up while it's open ☺









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

vwsportruck said:


> Old engine torn down for Dasher-specific parts, and tearing down the donor to receive them and freshen the rest up while it's open ☺
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been busy with work, but did get some stuff done on the Dasher. Cleaned & painted parts that I'm using, and finally had a chance to order up parts that need replacing. Those should be here in a few days.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenGLS (Jan 28, 2018)

*Dasher*

My 1st VW was a Dasher. I called it the Diesel Dasher, well because it was exactly that. I bought it for $100 with a broken timing belt and low and behold it didn't have bent valves. I had it for a short time and it developed a large oil leak on the way to work and died. 

Years later I bought my 2nd VW my 2001 Golf GLS. So far I've had it longer than the Dasher. Bought it in December 2017 and its running strong.


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

GreenGLS said:


> My 1st VW was a Dasher. I called it the Diesel Dasher, well because it was exactly that. I bought it for $100 with a broken timing belt and low and behold it didn't have bent valves. I had it for a short time and it developed a large oil leak on the way to work and died.
> 
> Years later I bought my 2nd VW my 2001 Golf GLS. So far I've had it longer than the Dasher. Bought it in December 2017 and its running strong.


While this is my first Dasher, it's definitely not my first VW, and I'm sure that others on the list have owned many more than me. My list is as follows:

1982 Rabbit Convertible 1.7 gas
1980 Rabbit Pickup 1.6 gas
1980 Rabbit L 1.5 diesel
1981 Rabbit Sportruck 1.7 gas
1993 Passat GLX VR6 gas
2000 Passat GLX Wagon V6 gas
1980 Scirocco 1.6 gas
1980 Scirocco S 1.8 gas
2011 Jetta Sportwagon 2.5 gas
1984 Rabbit Wolfsburg Edition 1.8 gas (Saberjet Rabbit)
1980 Dasher Wagon (1.6 gas with a cracked block and in process of the 1.8 gas installation)

-=Mark


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

vwsportruck said:


> I've been busy with work, but did get some stuff done on the Dasher. Cleaned & painted parts that I'm using, and finally had a chance to order up parts that need replacing. Those should be here in a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been a bit since I've given an update. Motor is in the car, but still need to hook up hoses & wires. Tank is back from repair, but not installed yet due to waiting for a sending unit coming from Africa. Haven't had much time as of late, as someone left my department at work, so extra hours are required there. New springs were wrong, so I've been exploring my options with custom springs and air-ride options, but will likely put back on the old springs just to move it around for now.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

At long last, I have a sending unit for the gas tank! Missed a chance for one in VT, got one from Africa that took almost 2 months to get - ended up having the wrong letter at the end so was completely incorrect. But the third time was the charm, finding one in Kansas, brand new in the factory VW box. Arrived today and installed in the tank. Also finally picked up a battery & wired in the angel-eyes lights to the park lights. Images show the repared tank, just angel-eyes, lows/angel-eyes, & highs. We're getting there!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

Lowering springs have been ordered from http://www.coilsprings.com 


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

*Long Time - Sorry for no updates in a while*

So, with a very busy spring & summer and now into fall, I figured I should let you all know where we're at here. Engine is back in the car. All brakes and suspension have been gone through, exhaust all hooked up, and riding on 15" rims/tires. Upon completion of hooking everything up, I turned the key and nothing happened at all. I tested the starter and it was completely dead, so I ordered a new one. With that installed, I turned the key, and again nothing :banghead: Looks like I'm going through tracing back wires to see where the disconnect is. I'm so close, but at the moment so far from having this thing on the road.


----------



## 8587qsw (Sep 12, 2006)

That Dasher is super clean indeed.

You'll figure out soon enough the no-start issue.

Your painting every part you touch reminds me of own compulsive habits every time I take apart something in my QSWs!!










Regards,

Louis


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

Yes, getting there little by little. No crank with the key ended up due to a bad ground on the transmission. It then cranked, but had no fuel pressure. Replaced the fuel pump and had pressure, but the fuel distributor is no good. On the hunt for that.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

I finally have this car up and running. Used but good fuel distributor installed. Car runs awesome and turns over with half a crank. Was driving car yesterday when right front wheel bearing disintegrated, damaging the half-shaft, hub, rotor & pads, and bent the bleeder for that caliper. Sucks because all that was new  Tow driver fubar'd the rim (which was brand new) so need to get the company to pay for that. Ordered up all the parts for that side of the car and another bearing for the driver side, since it can't be much better. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fleuger999 (Jun 10, 2019)

I grew up in South Africa, when I was 13 my parent bought a Dasher (known in South Africa as a Passat L with a 1.3 litre manual transmission). I learned to drive on that car and had some awesome memories with it. Good luck with the restoration and don't forget to post pics. :thumbup:


----------



## tornadoredcabby (Feb 14, 2002)

So hows summer treating you and the dasher?


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

tornadoredcabby said:


> So hows summer treating you and the dasher?


Thanks for asking. After I got all the front end stuff put back together, it was running into an overheat issue, like super fast, like around the block twice and it's overheating kind of fast. Due to my schedule, I haven't had much time to work on it

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## tornadoredcabby (Feb 14, 2002)

Sorry to hear, hope it turns out to be an easy fix.


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

Well, given the current state of the world, I found myself with time to investigate the overheating issue. Thought my radiator was good, but turns out it's plugged up pretty good. Wanting something new-ish and not finding anything, I was researching solutions, and had read where some Mk1 guys had been using half-width radiators and were using either Dasher/Fox radiators or Civic radiators. With the former being unavailable and the latter much more easily obtained, I picked up a nice 3-core aluminum radiator for a civic and am in process of welding up some brackets to put this in place. Looking forward to having the Dasher reliably on the road! Pics to come soon 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

So I have the bracket mostly completed for the civic radiator. It'll have to sit at an angle for clearance, since I used a thicker 3-core unit. Should hopefully have the brackets to attach to the factory mounts done soon. Taking it slow since my son is learning to mig weld on this project 









Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

Meant to include this one, too









Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

It was a huge crack on the corner of the block, and had been sitting for 5yrs at the previous owners house, and I had a low miles GTI 1.8 8v motor in my shed, so that was the course of action i took.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

Finally finished fabbing up the brackets with my son, and installed. I'll have this thing fired back up soon!









Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

Nice work, I'm enjoying the progress.


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

Just waiting on some coolant hose parts for the lower radiator inlet. Where the civic radiator has the opening on the back instead of the front for the lower inlet, I was trying to get a long enough hose that had the coils inside to keep it from folding, since it needs to do a 180 bend to reach the inlet. Couldn't find one long enough, so need to do two hoses with a coupler. I have my 180 degree bend hose, and the coupler should be in tomorrow, and believe I can use some of the straight hose I have for the section from the water pump to the coupler.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

Waiting on a 90 degree bend hose and that part should be done. In the mean time, making new radiator shroud pieces so the new 3-core actually has the air pass through it instead of around it.









Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

Is that MDF? Is that the material you're going with, or just a pattern?


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

I was going to epoxy paint it to give it some water protection, but open to suggestion

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

The MDF should work for a while if you protect it real well. A material I like to use for projects like that is ABS plastic. It is sometimes called hair cell. You can get it in different thicknesses but the common one that I use is 1/8. It is a little bit more pricey than the MDF but you can have a 4 by 4 sheet for if I recall correctly around 50 bucks. Real handy material for lots of projects. It is pretty much indestructible and if you cut a groove in the back side is very easy to band with a nice crisp edge. And it is already black in color so you don't have to paint it.

With all of that said, I probably will be going with thin aluminum sheet for my radiator shroud, but I'm not 100% certain on that. The ABS is just so easy to work with and it will be easier to not have it rattle.


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

Appreciate the advice. I'll have to see about hunting some down 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

I'll have the abs by the end of the month, but can definitely button up the rest of the radiator stuff prior to that and have it running (and staying cool) again

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

Minor setback - got both my hoses and coupler for the water pump to lower radiator run, but it turns out the thermostat outlet is 1.5" and my hose was 1.25" (which all the radiator inlets and even the upper inlet on the engine are,) so my 90 degree bend hose wouldn't fit. I tried it just in case, and it split a bit, so now have ordered up a 90 degree bend hose that goes from 1.5" down to 1.25" and will have it next week.

Really wanted to fire it up today and make sure my radiator fan kicked on, etc., and cruise the neighborhood a bit, but back on hold until next week some time. Should have the ABS plastic this Thursday, so will cut that to shape for shroud/airflow through the radiator, and hopefully final-install it after the new hose shows up

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

What are you using for hoses? Silicone or rubber? 
I'm just now going down this path, and I'm leaning towards a Silicone kit.
My setup is a bit unique, so it will be a matter of using what I can, and splice the rest. 
Like you, the transition pieces are what we need most.


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

I had gotten 4-ply silicone ones. I would have used rubber with the metal coil inside to prevent kinks, but couldn't find one long enough for it. I think the molded silicone ones fit the shape I needed really well with minor trimming on the 180 degree bend hose.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

Today both the 1.5"-1.25" 90-degree hose and the abs plastic arrived. Attached the hose to everything, and started to fill the radiator up. Probably had about 1/2 gallon in when it starts dripping from the lower hose. Traced the leak back to where it attaches to the lower water outlet and can feel it coming out between the hose and the outlet. Snugged up the clamp, but drip doesn't stop. It's an original metal water outlet. It's been cleaned up good, brand new o-ring, seated properly and no visible cracks/damage. Any thoughts would be GREATLY appreciated.

Stepped away from that to work on the ABS plastic shroud parts. Cut to match my templates and they were still together after cutting, lol - heat created from the saw caused the ABS to melt back together. Slowed down the saw and then my cuts took. Will finish these later, since I REALLY need the leak issue solved, and have a pretty good headache, possibly from a combo of leak frustration and ABS plastic fumes 

To be continued

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

It's running reliably now! Opted to replace the water outlet going to the water pump, just in case, and no more coolant leak AND the new one was 1.25" like the rest of the connections (old water outlet was 1.5" as you may recall)

I believe most of the air is now out of the cooling system, fan kicks on when it should, coolant is circulating, however temp gage in the cluster reads high - could just be off or damaged. Regardless, put a few miles on it today, and it runs smooth and feels good going down the road. 

Need to swap out the blower motor for the interior, and finish redoing the driver door card. Thinking of doing a factory screw-into-the-roof roof rack.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

Ok, so I undid everything on the heater box to try to take it out, but it does not drop down enough for the blower motor to clear the hole, and the unit won't swivel or tilt enough in any direction, so it free but stuck. 

Any thoughts or advice would be oh so welcome right now!

-=Mark
'80 Dasher Wagon
'81 Rabbit Sportruck
'90 VSE JackRabbit
'11 Jetta Sportwagen SE


----------



## shenkerism (May 12, 2013)

Love the Dasher. I have a 1980 which I swapped an 84 block into. I had a similar problem with my lower water pump leaking without any sign of damage. What I eventually found was that one of the bosses on the oil pan face of the bottom of the engine was sticking out just far enough that the water pump housing was pressing against it when tight. All the fasteners could be tightened and it looked fine but it had a slow seep. Don't know where the compatibility problem came from but I'm glad to see you solved it.
I just drained the coolant, pulled off the pump, and used a hacksaw on the block in the car to resolve it.


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

I broke down and ordered the plastic water outlet, and ground it down to fit past that. If I turned it 180 degrees the other way, it had that part ground down already, so figured it was a safe plan

-=Mark
'80 Dasher Wagon
'81 Rabbit Sportruck
'90 VSE JackRabbit
'11 Jetta Sportwagen SE


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

Anyway, decided several days ago since the car is intended for warm weather use, I'd skip the blower motor, put it all back together and get out and enjoy this car. 

My son and I have been putting the miles on it, and enjoying every minute of it. We're going to use it for the local vw club's upcoming fall foliage cruise as well.

I REALLY love how this car drives!

-=Mark
'80 Dasher Wagon
'81 Rabbit Sportruck
'90 VSE JackRabbit
'11 Jetta Sportwagen SE


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

Yes, they have a great feel driving. 
I really miss being in one. I've not driven a B1 since 2006.
Enjoy!


----------



## shenkerism (May 12, 2013)

I just got to the point of driving my 80 on a daily basis, runs great other than needing a carb tune, and I can't agree more re: how incredibly pleasing this car is to drive. I'd been driving my sporty lowered 87 Rocco for so long, I forgot that speed bumps don't have to make me wince. Epitome of smooth.


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

Yes, even with my lowering springs on it, it rides so nice 

-=Mark
'80 Dasher Wagon
'81 Rabbit Sportruck
'90 VSE JackRabbit
'11 Jetta Sportwagen SE


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

Planning on doing the CVA's fall foliage cruise on Sunday (https://www.ctvwa.org/index1.php?center=center/showlocations.html) so gave the car a good polish & wax









-=Mark
'80 Dasher Wagon
'81 Rabbit Sportruck
'90 VSE JackRabbit
'11 Jetta Sportwagen SE


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

It was a beautiful, flawless day on the fall foliage cruise, and the car was no exception. Ran smooth, looked great, and traveled 6 hrs (to the cruise, during the cruise, and home from the cruise) all over a picturesque northwest Connecticut 









-=Mark
'80 Dasher Wagon
'81 Rabbit Sportruck
'90 VSE JackRabbit
'11 Jetta Sportwagen SE


----------



## rabbithopper123 (Sep 27, 2020)

Just saw this exact car on my rock auto newsletter, congrats! looks great.


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks  

They said they may make it a magnet, too

-=Mark
'80 Dasher Wagon
'81 Rabbit Sportruck
'90 VSE JackRabbit
'11 Jetta Sportwagen SE


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

Sooo, the gauge cluster has bit the dust. The only thing that works is the odometer, since it's mechanical. The blue ribbon on the back is completely disintegrating. Been searching around, and anything I find isn't much better, so I'm going to make a custom dash cluster. 

Looking forward to it, too 

-=Mark
'80 Dasher Wagon
'81 Rabbit Sportruck
'90 VSE JackRabbit
'11 Jetta Sportwagen SE


----------



## Willi-The-Red13 (Nov 12, 2011)

vwsportruck, I looked at using the Intellitronix to do a custom for a MK1 Rabbit Intellitronix Universal Create-a-Dash Bargraph Gauge Kits | JEGS however I got rid of that car.

Bill


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

While I like the option bill suggested, I'm going a different route. 
This is my mock up of the new cluster. Speedo is GPS controlled, and upper left corner is a clock for those wondering.









-=Mark
'80 Dasher Wagon
'81 Rabbit Sportruck
'90 VSE JackRabbit
'11 Jetta Sportwagen SE


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

Also decided to add factory brown door pockets (Rabbit/Jetta/Scirocco) to the fronts & locate new 4 x 6's there so the door cards don't have to come off again for speaker replacements, AND handy storage 
















-=Mark
'80 Dasher Wagon
'81 Rabbit Sportruck
'90 VSE JackRabbit
'11 Jetta Sportwagen SE


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

Nice updates. That cluster is very cool.


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks! Can't wait to finish it up and know what's happening besides speed & odometer, lol

-=Mark
'80 Dasher Wagon
'81 Rabbit Sportruck
'90 VSE JackRabbit
'11 Jetta Sportwagen SE


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

Transferred the holes in the cardboard to black ABS and with Delron Plastic Weld attached it to the bezel. Although not pictured, I then painted the whole assembly to hide my sharpie lines (I should have just making taped the whole panel for mark-up & drilling) and can start on wiring.









-=Mark
'80 Dasher Wagon
'81 Rabbit Sportruck
'90 VSE JackRabbit
'11 Jetta Sportwagen SE


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

Finally had time to finish up the wiring on the new cluster and installed today. Works pretty good, I must say.









-=Mark
'80 Dasher Wagon
'81 Rabbit Sportruck
'90 VSE JackRabbit
'11 Jetta Sportwagen SE


----------

